# Dunbar, PA - Dunbar, Pa. 2 e47 hydraulic units



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Both for $500.00. They were my spares and i no longer have the truck i used them on.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, that's a good price for 2 units


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Theres and extra motor and pump that goes with them plus a few odds and and seals


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are willing to hold out an extra 2-3 months, you can probably sell those for $400+ _each_


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> If you are willing to hold out an extra 2-3 months, you can probably sell those for $400+ _each_


i'm in no hurry to sell them. I know i can get more for them but if it helps someone out i'm ok with it. A young guy hit the truck they were used on and the ins. company totalled the truck so i'm just getting rid of some extra parts while i get the western unimount up and running.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

They are still available.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Sold. 
Mods, please close this thread.
Thank You


----------

